# Sleeping positions of kitties



## lilmssmc

I saw my kitty sleeping in a really weird position today, so I decided to take a couple pictures and share! Then I wondered where my other kitty was, and she was sleeping very stretched out :lol: 

Anyways, feel free to post pictures of your kitties sleeping in weird positions!

This is Fingers, she heard me coming and woke up, so her eyes are open...

















And this is my baby Cricket, who turned 1 year old on June 10th  The last two aren't that weird, I just thought they were cute! (don't mind my little toes in the first picture, haha)


----------



## katlover13

It makes you wonder how they can possibly be comfortable all twisted up like that! :lol: 
Cricket is very pretty.

I think this is going to be a fun thread.  
This one is Tucker. He used to get into some really weird positions but my son has all the best pictures of him on prints.









For a crabby girl Juno can get pretty relaxed.









This is my favorite one. Pepper was not even a year old in this one.


----------



## lilmssmc

Haha, I love when they lay all stretched out on their backs! And oh my gosh, that picture of Pepper is hilarious! Very pretty cats, by the way! I love the name Pepper, too.


----------



## Josh 91

Boof has quite a few

http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/josh_91/Picture170.jpg[/i

[img]http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/josh_91/Picture174.jpg

and again he just woke up though
[img]http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/josh_91/Picture182.jpg


Chloe

[img]http://i722.photobucket.com/albums/ww230/josh_91/Picture066.jpg


----------



## lilmssmc

Haha, Boof does have some creative positions to sleep in! 

My favorite of those is of Chloe... that doesn't even look comfortable! :lol:


----------



## WhiteKitties

Fern likes to sleep in lots of positions that make me roll my eyes and grab the camera....

This one reminded me of Tom from the cartoon Tom and Jerry. She moves around a lot as she sleeps and falls off the windowsill at least once a day... :lol: 









I don't know how she's not bothered by the blinds!









I'm so glad we didn't name her Grace:















\









The start of a fall off a chair, after she spread out farther than the chair would allow:









And here she is with sister Fergie, I'm not sure how they're comfortable with their heads smushed together:


----------



## izcaturday

This is Momo sleeping comfortably while planning world domination.


----------



## katlover13

Love the ones of Fern and Fergie! You were really lucky to catch the one of her sliding into the fall/


----------



## OwnedByACat

Awe, what a fun thread! Sue............Pepper! :luv You need to share those kids more often with us! :wink


----------



## lilmssmc

Oh my gosh, that last picture, Ownedbyacat, is hilarious! Puts Finger's sleeping position to shame! haha


----------



## Luvkitties

Some pictures of my boys sleeping...

Patch always has weird sleeping positions, here are a few of them:









































Treize doesn't have a lot of weird positions but he sometimes manage to look weird while he's sleeping... 

























Waking up after their afternoon nap:


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Way too cute, everyone! That one of Pepper just cracks me up.


----------



## lilmssmc

:lol: That first picture of Treize is so cute!

I found some more weird positions of my kitties as well 

Cricket likes to sleep on my computer when it is closed, haha









This one is Fingers when she was younger, it was taken on my phone so it's not very good quality, but she was sleeping with her face down toward the couch! haha









And this is Fingers again, being cute with her paw over her head..









Cricket looks high in this one, haha. She was sleeping on top of Fingers.









She likes to see how long she can get..









Last one... she was sleeping under a dirty mat we brought in to clean, haha.


----------



## Ka-Ka-Ka-Kitty Face

HA! These are so cute and funny! I love when they sleep and look dead (on their back). It cracks me up.


----------



## lilmssmc

Ka-Ka-Ka-Kitty Face said:


> HA! These are so cute and funny! I love when they sleep and look dead (on their back). It cracks me up.


I know! That last picture posted by Ownedbyacat makes me laugh every time!


----------



## Tasha159

Sleeping on the Sofa's head rest:









A Flat kitty:










I had just woken him up, hence the suprised look lol



















Passed out while sleeping on me hand


----------



## CrazyGrace

Haha! Awesome pics 8) Here's two pics of my cat Raptor laying in her favorite position.


----------



## lilmssmc

Oh my gosh, Tasha, the one where he is surprised is sooo cute!


----------



## RachandNito

Fella:









Rusty:









Magneto:









Chica and Keanu:








_Not Responsible for cute overload explosions_


----------



## CrazyGrace

I luv the pic of your cat, Rusty! Is your cat a he or a she?


----------



## RachandNito

He's a boy. They all are, except little Chica.


----------



## cadams5120

Whiskers on his cat safari. lol


----------



## lilmssmc

Haha, that picture of Whiskers is too cute!

And I love that picture of Rusty! He looks hilarious


----------



## Luvkitties

Cats who are sleeping are way too cute! 

Am I the only one who doesn't move when one of my cat is sleeping and looks cute? I just don't want to wake them up so I can stay in the same position for a couple of hours... until my legs start to hurt! lol My boys surely are kings of the house...


----------



## Adam Hendersen

i like the one of raptor how he is flat on his back on the bed :lol:


----------



## Tasha159

This was taken yesterday, (26 june) i laughed my butt off at his position :lol:


----------



## BigBurma




----------



## OwnedByACat

These are all just so cute!


----------



## gwdprincess

All of these are cute. 
Here is Speedy
























Here is Saisei. Although he's not asleep, it was a funny pose.


----------



## Bethany

I was sure I'd posted here, but I don't see the post now.

My cats are not really very cute sleepers. This is an "awake" pose showing off the flexibility of the feline spine, though:









My parents' cat, Maverck, has some very charming sleeping positions. He also sleeps like the dead: if he's asleep on a chair on casters, you can push the chair all around the room without waking him. Makes him easier to photograph asleep than my cats, who tend to wake up during photoshoots.


----------



## Josh 91

Missy


----------



## Sparky

Duchess after she first adopted me. She settled in fast!








Never waste a good sunbeam!








Do you have to do that now?


----------



## FuzzNSmokey311

This is my Fuzzle...  He was taking a cat nap on his favorite chair!
He sleeps in the weirdest positions! 










This is smokey, He is new to the family so I dont have many pictures of him yet  

But he fell asleep almost falling off of the couch...hehe


----------



## hope4204

ok everyone's pics are so cute!!!!! i had a hard time deciding on which ones to post! here are a few... 
hazel and nadia 









nadia


----------



## ndiniz

OMG!!! :luv :luv :luv That's TOO hilarious!


----------



## Babette

Ha.Ha. :luv 
I wonder if it is faire to show our loved ones in such compromising positions. Have you got there accept? 








Babette´s Sandra loves to sleep like this, worming her nose in the wintermonths.


----------



## FosterMommy

These are all adorable!! :luv This is one thread I MUST subscribe to! Nothing cuter than sleeping kitties.

Being an outdoor cat, Ira is always on the alert, so I don't have any sleeping pics of him. (Besides, he sleeps in the loft of our garage, which is really hard to get to, and all the clanking and banging of me climbing up there wakes him up.)

But I do have TONS of pics of the sleeping fosters.

Day being such a sweetie. She's mah lap-girl.









Everybody crashed! (From current litter; LT, Tunes, Sherry B., Vibes, & Dais)









KK from one of last summer's litters.









KK having a restless nap... she kept rolling every which way.








http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk93 ... s/102_1660
http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk93 ... s/102_1665.[/img]
]http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk93/im_original/Foster%20Kittens/102_1667.[/img]
]http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk93/im_original/Foster%20Kittens/102_1668.[/img]

KK & Kit; X marks the spot!
]http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk93/im_original/Foster%20Kittens/102_1632.jpg[/img]

I believe I have pics of some of my other litters that I can't find... will post if I find them!


And... because he's such a cute sleeper.... Budo being a snuggle bug.
]http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk93/im_original/Barbudo/DSC01662.jpg[/img]


----------



## lilmssmc

Oh my gosh, these are all hilarious. There are so many pictures I've laughed at on here, I can't name them all!

But Fostermom, that second picture of KK is just waaay too cute!

And Josh 91... how'd you find her sleeping there? That's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Josh 91

lilmssmc said:


> Oh my gosh, these are all hilarious. There are so many pictures I've laughed at on here, I can't name them all!
> 
> But Fostermom, that second picture of KK is just waaay too cute!
> 
> And Josh 91... how'd you find her sleeping there? That's hilarious! :lol:


lol she has been in the position before, she's to big for it now so she cant fit in there thank god :lol:


----------



## LadyNeko

Elly likes to sleep on her back :lol:










Not sleeping in this picture, obviously, but she does all the time XD


----------



## marie73

One of Heidi's least favorite pictures: Here's Charlee:


----------



## twoLs

miller sleeps like a human with his head on the pillow:










see -- he loves to be right by your face on the pillow lol










and here he is sitting with my husband lol


----------



## corinthia

I would like to say that the only one that looks comfortable is this one! lolz



FosterMommy said:


> And... because he's such a cute sleeper.... Budo being a snuggle bug.


----------



## irishgirl982

Darwin is the best at awkward sleeping positions....


----------



## lilmssmc

TwoLs- you all look very comfy sleeping together! haha

And yes, Darwin is very twisted! :lol:


----------



## sara-satellite

Buddy and Rupert (black one)


----------



## corinthia

sara-satellite said:


> Buddy and Rupert (black one)


This looks more like dancing... Are you sure they were sleeping?


----------



## sara-satellite

Top-down view from the home-made bed I made them. lol


----------



## corinthia

still looks like dancing lol


----------



## Josh 91




----------



## corinthia

Josh 91 said:


>


"Thriller, thriller night!"


----------



## PureMuttz

Jethro:

























Family cat, Prince:









One of my previous foster kittens, Micah, who decided the BEST spot was ON TOP of my foster dog, Skipper:


----------



## ogdred

The head-smash:









Notice the slightly gaping mouth:









One lap, two kitties:









Kitten/pillow:


----------



## chloecatgirl

I had to post a few pictures of Dante in his favourite sleeping spot - his home made hammock. He woke up of course when I got the camera but the flash makes him look like he's sleeping. And once the camera went away he went back to sleep (figures) with his head hanging over the hammock, if you can picture that.


----------



## Josh 91

He was asleep but i had just woken him up 










Missy and Boof sleeping


----------



## tori

My babies sleeping (Bob the ginger tom and ratz (RIP baby) x










Bob fell asleep with his toy mouse!


----------



## Sarah-Lou

A few of Nala...

http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af142/smurfnala/mor.

[img]http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af142/smurfnala/SDC11598.

[img]http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af142/smurfnala/Photo003.


And a couple of my friends cats...Alfie and Jonah.
Alfie is a Norweigan Forest Ragdoll
Jonah is half Bengal

[img]http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af142/smurfnala/Photo008_001.

[img]http://i1002.photobucket.com/albums/af142/smurfnala/Photo008-1.


----------



## danimax

Oh. My.

This is a brilliant thread. These are such adorable photos. Made my heart melt plenty!

Here's a shot of my little lad - Max.


----------



## raiano55




----------



## stahlblu

She is keeping an eye on the wallet as you can tell





this is my sis in laws cat


----------



## deedub626




----------



## Jeanie

Unfortunately, some of these lovely pictures were much bigger than the rules allow, which is 600 x 800. This causes the members to scroll sideways, and making it almost impossible for those with dial-up to see. They had to be edited.  Hopefully, the owners will re-size them.


----------



## Mutzi

Sleeping Horsti:














































Now I am sleepy... :lol:


----------



## katlover13

Horst is just one of the best cats ever! He even sleeps cute!


----------



## hoofmaiden

Wish I had a dig version of my (dearly departed) Gabriel on his fave chair. My, it was funny!

Here is Lincoln doing his "cougar on a tree" impression:










And Lincoln and Calvin in their favorite spot, smushed together as closely as possible!

















Finally, Calvin relaxing w/ Emma.


----------



## prairienights

Lua has some pretty good positions. Usually though, every time I get up to get the camera, she moves. Here are a few that are pretty cute though 

I'll have you note...That is CatForum.com on the screen, lol









Late morning snooze


----------



## katlover13

I guess they are comfortable like this? :roll: 

RayRay sleeping soundly:









Casper was asleep until I tried to sneak up on him!


----------



## Sparky

Me and Duchess!
Duchess is not asleep but she is snuggled in.


----------



## stahlblu




----------

